# kde Window Decoration ohne root

## musv

Hallo, 

ich richte mir gerade meinen neuen Arbeitsrechner etwas ein. D.h. auf der Kiste hab ich keinen Root-Zugriff. Jetzt find ich die Standardoberfläche von KDE nicht so prickelnd und wollte mir ein paar andere Fensterdekorationen (crystal) und Stile (qt-curve, gtk-qt-engine) installieren. Das geht dann natürlich nicht über emerge. 

Also hab ich mal auf kde-look.org gestöbert und bin auch fündig geworden. Nur leider steht dann in der Anleitung:

```
./configure

make

make install
```

Letzteres als root. Krieg ich das auch irgendwie ohne root-Zugriff lokal in meinem Homeverzeichnis installiert?

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo,

sollte ist im Regelfall mit dem Paramter --prefix= möglich sein, z.B.: ./configure --prefix=/home/deinHomeverzeichnis.

Es zahlt sich beim manuellen Kompilieren auf jeden Fall aus ./configure --help aufzurufen (Ermittlung Konfigurationsparameter).

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> sollte ist im Regelfall mit dem Paramter --prefix= möglich sein, z.B.: ./configure --prefix=/home/deinHomeverzeichnis.

 

Der angegebene Prefix, also direkt ins $HOME-Verzeichnis,  ist allerdings nicht die beste Idee. Besser ist es ein eigenes Verzeichnis innerhalb von $HOME zu verwenden, wobei dann u.U. einige Environment-Variablen erweitert werden müssen, oder aber direkt in das KDE-User Verzeichnis zu installieren (also ~/.kde/). 

Spätestens nach einem kbuildsycoca (bzw. kbuildsycoca4) sollte KDE dann das neue Theme auch finden.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Vortex375

Hallo,

installiere die KDE-Stile und Fensterdekorationen nach ~/.kde (wie bereits gesagt mit --prefix).

gtk-Themes gehören nach ~/.themes

Weils ein bisschen zum Thema passt: Kann man eigentlich "von Hand" installiertes wieder deinstallieren ohne den Source-Ordner zu behalten?

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Weils ein bisschen zum Thema passt: Kann man eigentlich "von Hand" installiertes wieder deinstallieren ohne den Source-Ordner zu behalten?

 

Etwas schwammig formuliert. Natürlich kannst du alle Dateien händisch löschen - das ist wohl aber nicht was du meinst.  :Wink: 

Daher: Nein.

Aber: 

 - Je nach Programm: Einige Programme installieren uninstall Skripte.

 - Je nach Build-System: Einige Build-Systeme (z.B. cmake) oder auch viele Build-Scripte haben auch uninstall Routinen. Sichert man die entsprechenden Dateien (je nach System andere) kann man auch diese nutzen, ohne die Source-Dateien des Programms zu behalten.

Praktikabel und universell sind aber keine dieser Verfahren (deshalb gibt es ja auch Paketmanager).

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## musv

Irgendwie steh ich jetzt aufm Schlauch:

Installieren will ich jetzt gtk-qt-engines-0.7

```

cd gtk-qt-engine

./configure --prefix /home/musv/.themes/ --without-arts

make

make install

```

Raus kommt dann:

```
make: Warning: File `Makefile' has modification time 81 s in the future

Making install in src

make[1]: Entering directory `/home/musv/gtk-qt-engine/src'

make[1]: Warning: File `.deps/qt_theme_draw.Plo' has modification time 86 s in the future

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/musv/gtk-qt-engine/src'

make[2]: Warning: File `.deps/qt_theme_draw.Plo' has modification time 86 s in the future

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

test -z "/usr/share/gtk-qt-engine" || mkdir -p -- "/usr/share/gtk-qt-engine"

mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/share/gtk-qt-engine': Permission denied

make[2]: *** [install-appDATA] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/musv/gtk-qt-engine/src'

make[1]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/musv/gtk-qt-engine/src'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
```

Das Configure-Script (--help) schlägt mir noch die Config-Option mit = zu schreiben, also:

./configure --prefix=/home/musv/.themes/ --without-arts

Damit krieg ich selbiges Ergebnis. Hab auch schon --exec-prefix versucht anzugeben. Bringt auch nix. make install will das Teil unbedingt nach /usr/share installieren. Im config.log wird übrigens mein Wunschinstallationsverzeichnis korrekt angezeigt. 

```
configure:2286: checking where to install

configure:2294: result: /home/musv/.themes/ (as requested)
```

Wie krieg ich das Teil jetzt noch $HOME/.themes?

----------

## Fabiolla

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie krieg ich das Teil jetzt noch $HOME/.themes?
> 
> 

 

Leider gar nicht -- habs mal auf meinem Rechner versucht mit --prefix=/home/<user>/.themes zu installieren, bekome den gleichen Fehler.

Der Autor von dieser Software hat leider nicht 'sauber' gearbeitet, der prefix wird bei der Installation scheinbar ignoriert.

Hab testweise noch eine anderen Anwendung (tagtool) mit --prefix=/home/<user>/.themes kompiliert, da hat die Installation als Benutzer korrekt funktioniert.

@Hilefoks

--> Bitte das z.B beachten  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Moin,
> 
> Fabiolla wrote:
> ...

 

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> @Hilefoks
> 
> --> Bitte das z.B beachten 

 

Das soll mir was genau sagen?

----------

## musv

Ich hatte jetzt mal einen Teilerfolg zu verbuchen. 

Ich hab das Thema crystal compilieren und im ~/.kde-Verzeichnis installieren können. Nach einem kbuildsycoca war dann auch die Fensterdekoration in der Liste vorhanden. Auswählen ging auch. Problem nur: Das Thema wurde nicht angezeigt. Weder in der Vorschau noch als ausgewählte Dekoration selbst. Ich habs jetzt erstmal aufgegeben.

----------

## Vortex375

```
make: Warning: File `Makefile' has modification time 81 s in the future 
```

??

Gibt's ein Problem mit deiner Systemuhr? Vielleicht kannst du die Timestamps auch von Hand reparieren mit touch.

----------

